

RailsCamp New England, 8/19-22 - pgatzke
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/07/31/railscamp-new-england-headed-to-maine-this-august/

======
techiferous
Brian Cardarella does a great job organizing these. I've been to one in
Vermont and it was a great way to get to know more of my fellow Rubyists as
well as, obviously, hack!

